# Chrisman has available boys!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Whoa, I never see puppies on their page, but it looks like they have two baby boys that'll be available in December.

The boys are darling, though I like boy #2 slightly more. :wub: That little girl is adorable, too, but it looks like she's 

already spoken for. Just a heads up! Enjoy! :biggrin: 

http://www.chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html



I think someone mentioned earlier that Chrisman was charging $5000 for a pet quality female; the girl on their page 

is nowhere near that amount. :huh:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Their price ranges for females are $3,000-$4,500 as stated on their website in the "questionnaire". That girl is $2,800 which obviously is less than $3,000 (lol)...probably because of the economy or she's not quite the "standard" that they try to breed maybe. She does look a little different than the ones I usually see on their puppy page. I think they're all adorable, but my favorite is #2...he looks soooo sweet. #1 reminds me of Tobi's baby photo.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smheat: :smheat: they all are gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: Im getting antsy looking at these babies :tender: :tender: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish Moxie could have a brother.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I love little boy #2! Soo adorable :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

And they called it...." Puppy looooooove " 

Oh, I love them all :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG, they are TOO CUTE!!! I just LOVE Chrisman pups.. I want one more now....omg, im getting serious puppy fever!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ironically I was on Chrisman's page this morning looking at his precious pups! I kept thinking how much pup #1 reminds me of Benny! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Nov 12 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669516


> I wish Moxie could have a brother.[/B]


  well, who says he can't :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh......that second boy is too cute- he does look like Benny! I just showed my husband his pic and said "Winnie needs a little brother". DH responded, "No, Winnie says we need to save money for our retirement"


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

They are adorable! I like Boy #1 - those eyes!!


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

This is my first post on Spoiled Maltese and I'm so happy I found this thread! It's great reassurance as I'm getting boy #2 in a few weeks! He'll be my first puppy ever and I've wanted a little boy Maltese for 10 years now! This forum is absolutely wonderful and chock full of information. Can't wait to join the ranks of Maltese mommies!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Nov 18 2008, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672723


> This is my first post on Spoiled Maltese and I'm so happy I found this thread! It's great reassurance as I'm getting boy #2 in a few weeks! He'll be my first puppy ever and I've wanted a little boy Maltese for 10 years now! This forum is absolutely wonderful and chock full of information. Can't wait to join the ranks of Maltese mommies![/B]


Oh my you are getting boy #2!!!! CONGRATS!!!! You're gonna love your Chrisman baby boy!! My Benny is from Chrisman and he a bundle of joy!!! Have you picked out any names yet???? And most importantly...when does the new little one come home??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 12 2008, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669642


> Oh......that second boy is too cute- he does look like Benny! I just showed my husband his pic and said "Winnie needs a little brother". DH responded, "No, Winnie says we need to save money for our retirement" [/B]



LOLOL Men can be such spoil sports. LOL


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Nov 18 2008, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672723


> This is my first post on Spoiled Maltese and I'm so happy I found this thread! It's great reassurance as I'm getting boy #2 in a few weeks! He'll be my first puppy ever and I've wanted a little boy Maltese for 10 years now! This forum is absolutely wonderful and chock full of information. Can't wait to join the ranks of Maltese mommies![/B]



Welcome and congratulations. Your wait was well worth it. :welcome1:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Nov 18 2008, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672723


> This is my first post on Spoiled Maltese and I'm so happy I found this thread! It's great reassurance as I'm getting boy #2 in a few weeks! He'll be my first puppy ever and I've wanted a little boy Maltese for 10 years now! This forum is absolutely wonderful and chock full of information. Can't wait to join the ranks of Maltese mommies![/B]



Congratulations on your impending adoption. Boy #2 is just adorable, heck they all are. When do you bring the little one home and don't forget we love pictures. BTW :Welcome 1:


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Pictures to come most definitely. Mr. Toby Houndstooth will be coming home in early December!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Nov 19 2008, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673028


> Pictures to come most definitely. Mr. Toby Houndstooth will be coming home in early December![/B]


Congrats and :welcome1: 
He's so cute, can't wait to see more photos :wub2:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Nov 18 2008, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673028


> Pictures to come most definitely. Mr. Toby Houndstooth will be coming home in early December![/B]



Congratulations!!! He is soooooo cute :wub: :wub2: I'm so excited to see more pictures of him!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> This is my first post on Spoiled Maltese and I'm so happy I found this thread! It's great reassurance as I'm getting boy #2 in a few weeks! He'll be my first puppy ever and I've wanted a little boy Maltese for 10 years now! This forum is absolutely wonderful and chock full of information. Can't wait to join the ranks of Maltese mommies![/B]


Congratulations! Maltese are so wonderful, it's amazing how fast they pull those heartstings! I can't wait to see more pictures of your sweetie pie.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (PearlsPaws @ Nov 18 2008, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672723


> This is my first post on Spoiled Maltese and I'm so happy I found this thread! It's great reassurance as I'm getting boy #2 in a few weeks! He'll be my first puppy ever and I've wanted a little boy Maltese for 10 years now! This forum is absolutely wonderful and chock full of information. Can't wait to join the ranks of Maltese mommies![/B]



Oh how exciting....congratulations!! Will you be flying to the states to get him? I'm glad to see the other little boy was sold too....they are both such darlings :wub: -can't wait to see lots of pics!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Nov 12 2008, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669646


> They are adorable! I like Boy #1 - those eyes!![/B]






me to


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

There are more available.  

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 12 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669595


> OMG, they are TOO CUTE!!! I just LOVE Chrisman pups.. I want one more now....omg, im getting serious puppy fever!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I think your Mia needs a baby sister.  That first little girl (born on Oct. 5) has YOUR name written all over her. :biggrin: 

She's so precious! I really like that boy (3rd pic), too. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 13 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688681


> There are more available.
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
> 
> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 12 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669595





> OMG, they are TOO CUTE!!! I just LOVE Chrisman pups.. I want one more now....omg, im getting serious puppy fever!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I think your Mia needs a baby sister.  That first little girl (born on Oct. 5) has YOUR name written all over her. :biggrin: 

She's so precious! I really like that boy (3rd pic), too. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
She is show quality and $5000! LOL I called them, I was just curious.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 13 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688681


> There are more available.
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
> 
> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 12 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669595





> OMG, they are TOO CUTE!!! I just LOVE Chrisman pups.. I want one more now....omg, im getting serious puppy fever!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I think your Mia needs a baby sister.  That first little girl (born on Oct. 5) has YOUR name written all over her. :biggrin: 

She's so precious! I really like that boy (3rd pic), too. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, was she just posted on the website?? Shes soooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!! She looks so beautiful, and she has that Chrisman face!! *must resist temptation*! :wub: :wub: :wub: *using will power* You know, recently, I have been talking about getting Mia a little sister and each time hubby is acting either like a) he didnt hear me (aka selective hearing) or b ) says "no, one is enough." LOL!

I gotta work my magic w/ the hubby first..LOL!! :innocent: although I have also been looking into fluff babies from this other top breeder, whose dogs I just absolutely adore!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I am in love :wub: with the little boy.
I sure enjoy looking a the sweeties breeder put up.  *


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Carole @ Dec 13 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688727


> *I am in love :wub: with the little boy.
> I sure enjoy looking a the sweeties breeder put up.  *[/B]



I agree....I think that the boy is soooo precious.....and $2000 less than the girl!?!?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That little girl....*sigh* Be still my heart! That little boy is awfully sweet too. Gosh how could someone ever pick?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Carole @ Dec 13 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688727


> *I am in love :wub: with the little boy.
> I sure enjoy looking a the sweeties breeder put up.  *[/B]


That boy sure is cute!! He is already sold!! Chrisman puppies always sell sooooo fast! He was available this morning and now hes sold!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 13 2008, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688879


> QUOTE (Carole @ Dec 13 2008, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688727





> *I am in love :wub: with the little boy.
> I sure enjoy looking a the sweeties breeder put up.  *[/B]


That boy sure is cute!! He is already sold!! Chrisman puppies always sell sooooo fast! He was available this morning and now hes sold!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sigh..... If I didn't already have one.....that's one puppy I think I could've bought from one pic alone...whoever bought him certainly is lucky!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

* It is a blessing the top breeders pretty babies sell fast or I would have a dozen Maltese. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 13 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688709


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 13 2008, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688681





> There are more available.
> 
> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
> 
> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 12 2008, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669595





> OMG, they are TOO CUTE!!! I just LOVE Chrisman pups.. I want one more now....omg, im getting serious puppy fever!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I think your Mia needs a baby sister.  That first little girl (born on Oct. 5) has YOUR name written all over her. :biggrin: 

She's so precious! I really like that boy (3rd pic), too. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, was she just posted on the website?? Shes soooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!! She looks so beautiful, and she has that Chrisman face!! *must resist temptation*! :wub: :wub: :wub: *using will power* You know, recently, I have been talking about getting Mia a little sister and each time hubby is acting either like a) he didnt hear me (aka selective hearing) or b ) says "no, one is enough." LOL!

I gotta work my magic w/ the hubby first..LOL!! :innocent: although I have also been looking into fluff babies from this other top breeder, whose dogs I just absolutely adore!! :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Let's go Al.....it's time you join the 2 maltese dog club!!!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Don't know if anyone noticed Chrisman's note at the bottom about Cheryl Filson......that's where Ruby and Olive are from! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Must be strong! Must be strong! Daddy would kill Mommy!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, they've both been spoken for in less than 24 hours. :biggrin: 

Sheesh, that's fast!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg, someone bought that little girl too! so fast!! holy moly..


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 14 2008, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688983


> Don't know if anyone noticed Chrisman's note at the bottom about Cheryl Filson......that's where Ruby and Olive are from! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Must be strong! Must be strong! Daddy would kill Mommy! [/B]


Oooo..no wonder! Ruby and Olive are beautiful!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Dec 14 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689265


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 14 2008, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688983





> Don't know if anyone noticed Chrisman's note at the bottom about Cheryl Filson......that's where Ruby and Olive are from! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Must be strong! Must be strong! Daddy would kill Mommy! [/B]


Oooo..no wonder! Ruby and Olive are beautiful!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Alice! I have to agree with you! :biggrin:


----------

